# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه شاهد یا شهید چمران ؟!

## mn158

سلام. به نظرتون سطح علمی دانشگاه شاهد ( در رشته های انسانی ) از دانشگاه شهید چمران بالاتره یا پایین تر؟

----------

